# Water heater



## Gap_308 (May 2, 2009)

Guys and Gals today I had a gas leak near the main which is on the outside of the garage wall. Everything is fixed now, but I learned something new and thought I would pass it on. The gas guy was relighting the pilot on the water heater and told me about the new ones. The new heaters have a piezo pilot light system that shuts the entire unit off if it's dusty. So if your like me in your garage and have a newer water heater it's something to watch for. Just passing on imfo.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Scott

Thanks for tip

I have a Elec.one in the garage/shop, no open flame thing for me..


=========



Gap_308 said:


> Guys and Gals today I had a gas leak near the main which is on the outside of the garage wall. Everything is fixed now, but I learned something new and thought I would pass it on. The gas guy was relighting the pilot on the water heater and told me about the new ones. The new heaters have a piezo pilot light system that shuts the entire unit off if it's dusty. So if your like me in your garage and have a newer water heater it's something to watch for. Just passing on imfo.


----------

